# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Rregullorja e qarkullimit rrugor

## diagaci

Shkarkoni nga serveri megaupload "lojen" Rregullorja ne shqip.
Jane 3 file per tu shkarkuar (200 MB) pasi programi eshte i shoqeruar nga disa programe ndihmese te Microsoftit te cilat jane te nevojshme per hapjen e formes ne kompjuterin tuaj.
Besoj se: nese ne kompjuterin tuaj do te jene instaluar updatet e meposhteme atehere programet ndihmese te instaluara do te jene nga me te paktat e mundeshme.
Microsoft .Net Framework 1.1 Microsoft .Net Framework 3.5

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XSLGGCSO 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UWPN8M5E
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4BLMBKEW

Pasi te keni shkarkuar qe te treja fajlet beni shngjeshjen (unzip) nga fajli  Rregullorja.zip
(Mos u perpiqni te hapni dy filet e tjera "Rregullorja.z01" dhe "Rregullorja.z02" te cilat jane pjese e fajlit kryesor. Ndarja u krye per te bere nje shkarkim sa me te shpejte nga interneti.)



Komentet tuaja mbi lojen do ta benin me te kendeshme versionin e saj te ardhshem.
Faleminderit

----------


## BHGod

Pershendetje diagaci,

Se pari, urime per inisiativen per te kryer nje gje te tille. Me duket vertet diçka e mire.

Por duhet te gjesh nje zgjidhje per te zvogeluar permasen e arkivit qe kerkon te shkarkojme. Une vete nuk do e shkarkoja nje loje qe ne pamje duket e thjeshte (foto te vogla, kryesisht me tekst), dhe ne fakt ka nje permase 200 MB (per mua, nuk duhet t'i kalonte 15 MB). Mbase mund te kete ndonje grafike te ngarkuar ne brendesi, nuk e di, por nuk me jep shume idene e nje loje; me teper idene e nje programi udhezues.

Do ishte nje plus shtimi i germave si "ë", "ç" etj.

----------


## diagaci

Ne fajlin e meposhtem 10 MB kam vendosur exe-n e programit. Por ky program mund te hapet vetem ne ata kompjutera te cilet kane te instaluara programet e Microsoftit qe shkruajta me siper.
Qellimi im eshte qe programi te hapet ne te gjithe llojet e kopjuterave me processore _x86 ose x64.
Besoj se ata qe kane Vista nuk do kene problem. Une perdor XP dhe nuk kam kopjuter tjeter ketu qe ta provoja.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0QDU5N1Q
http://rapidshare.com/files/13948033...a_exe.zip.html

----------


## shoferi

une personalisht te falenderoi shum sepse te une duket per mrekulli pastai une jam 16vite shofer kamioni por besoni burra ne praktik i di te gjitha kurse ketu po me ngaterrohen ,por ju jam mirnjohes  sepse fmija po ushtroin dhe kjo eshte nje mesim i perkryer.Falenderimet nga familja Morina

----------


## gimi_sky

> une personalisht te falenderoi shum sepse te une duket per mrekulli pastai une jam 16vite shofer kamioni *por besoni burra* ne praktik i di te gjitha kurse ketu po me ngaterrohen ,por ju jam mirnjohes  sepse fmija po ushtroin dhe kjo eshte nje mesim i perkryer.Falenderimet nga familja Morina


Shofer ka edhe gra n'kete forum :-)

----------

